
FBI, Intel Chiefs Decry “Deep Cynicism” Over Cyber Spying Programs - kushti
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/fbi-intel-chiefs-decry-deep-cynicism-over-cyber-spying-programs/
======
chrisbennet
They are not helping themselves when they maintain that they haven't done
anything wrong.

When NSA's intelligence director Clapper can lie to Congress without even a
reprimand it's obvious that there are no true checks and balances.

They are going to find it hard to go back to "trust us" when they abused that
trust and don't seem inclined to change.

